# Uiterlijk > Huid >  Netelroos t.g.v. inspanning en stress

## Toon V H

Hoi lezer,

Ik heb een jaar last van netelroos. Dit uit zich als ik een inspanning doe of bij stress. Ik krijg dan rode plekjes en bultjes op mijn hele lichaam. Die verdwijnen na een uurtje rustig houden.

Ik ben nu al een paar keer bij een homeopaat geweest met mijn netelroos. De homeopaat heeft me verzekert dat hij mij er vanaf helpt, maar ik twijfel toch nog steeds hoor. Heb inmiddels al 4 homeopatische middeltjes geprobeert en heb het nog niet minder. Maar ja de aanhouder wint zeker.

Ik ga het nog even proberen. En als ik na een tijdje geen beterschap merk dan ga ik terug naar mijn dermatoloog of huisdokter. Ik had het er verleden week trouwens nog met mijn huisdokter over en hij zei dat ik best nog even probeerde met homeopathie en als dat tenslotte niet werkte dan moest ik nog maar eens verder experimenteren met anti-histamines (zoals jouw aladat).

Heb al een paar anti-histamine produkten geprobeert zoals Xyzall, pereactin, aerius en nog 1. Hielp enkel tegen het gevoel. Ik moet zeggen dat ik ook eerst niets voelde toen de netelroos bij mij begon een jaar geleden, maar toen ik stopte met mijn pilletjes anti-histamine toen voelde ik het plots wel als het opkwam.

De huisdokter heeft me ook een voorschrift meegegeven van Telfast om eens te proberen na de homeopathie als die op niets uitloopt. Tja hopelijk vind ik uiteindelijk een middel daat werkt zodat ik zonder zorgen kan sporten en zweten.

Als je nog bevindingen hebt mag je die altijd mailen naar [email protected]

Groeten Toon

----------


## de helper

Je kunt het gebruik van Aloe Vera overwegen, dit is een 100% produkt de produkten hiervan hebben hun dienst de afgelopen jaren al bewezen.
Je kunt voor meer info hierover mij een mail sturen.

Aart

----------


## EJK

Hi Toon,

Heb je nog steeds last? Zelf heb ik 2 jr geleden last gekregen van netelroos toen ik burnout raakte. Dit was erg heftig. Werd gek van de jeuk die niet meer verdween tot ik 10 weken later van de dermatoloog Telfast en Tavegil kreeg. Dit verminderde de heftigheid, maar de kwaal bleef. Bij elke fysieke inspanning krijg ik weer een aanval. Onlangs nog, na 1week vakantie waren de plekken zo goed als verdwenen en ben ik gaan surfen met windkracht 4-5. Dit was erg inspannend en na 1 uur kwamen de plekken alweer opzetten gecombineerd met hoofdpijn en een gevoel van uitgeput zijn. Dat is nu 4 dgn geleden en ik heb nog steeds rode vlekken en bulten die erg jeuken, ondanks het slikken van Telfast en Tavegil. Maar zonder die medicijnen verwacht ik dat het nog erger zou zijn. Mijn vader heeft er overigens, in mindere mate, ook last van en heeft dit al 30 jaar.
Zowel de dermatoloog als internist weten er niets mee te doen en gaan er vanuit dat het vanzelf over gaat, maar omdat mijn vader er al 30 jaar last van heeft heb ik hierin weinig vertrouwen.

----------


## ryall

hallo 

wel net als velen van jullie heb ook ik netelroos;
Ik heb er zo onderhand al 15 jaar last van,dit is vooral lastig op het werk...
Voor mijn 'aanvallen'gebruik ik allerfree net zo iets als aerius.
Dit middel helpt wel tegen jeuk maar niet tegen de bulten en roodheid van de huid.

Het is zeer frustrerend als je op sollicitatie moet en je je zelf zo druk maakt dat je spontaan weer een aanval krijgt.
Loop je er weer "gekleurd bij"..net als sommige van jullie krijg je dus vaak te horen dat het vanzelf weer verdwijnt;
Ik persoonlijk denk dat die personen niet weten wat er met je gebeurt als je je kapot krabt van de jeuk...

misschien heb ik het wel mis..........................

----------


## tomdillen

beste toon,

volgens mij heb ik zowat hetzelfde probleem als jij.
sinds een dikke maand begon ik last te krijge van rode bobbels tijdens het sporten, dacht eerst dat het een allergie was voor de pollen of het kunstgras waar we op trainen. dat bleek het dus niet te zijn want bij elke inspanning begon ik het te krijgen..
heb nu een afspraak gemaakt bij de dermatoloog.
Als je ervan af bent laat het me dan weten  :Smile: .

ik hoop echt dat het van korte duur is want momenteel moet ik bijna al mijn hobby's laten vallen :s

----------


## JM1

Beste Toon,

Hier vind je een handig overzicht van dermatologen door het hele land. Je kunt bij sommigen zelfs direct online een afspraak maken. 

Veel succes!

----------

